# Bracelets/ Straps with a Difference



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

How about bracelets with that little difference.....out of the usual :yes:





Breil



Victorinox Alpnach



Fossil.

Any Bracelets ( or straps) with a difference 

Cheers


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's one. Titanium on a Junghans atomic I had some years ago.


----------



## avsarms (Oct 2, 2017)

sometimes you should do something out of the usual.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

avsarms said:


> sometimes you should do something out of the usual.


 Post a pic ?


----------



## avsarms (Oct 2, 2017)

RWP said:


> Post a pic ?


 not with me now, unfortunately.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My favourite, which has been posted a million times on here already, and everyone must be getting bored with by now. But I'm not, so that's the main thing... :tongue:

Behold, the mighty Bulova Precisionist, with it's wonderful carbon fibre inserts:



A truly stunning watch, and one that I am unlikely to better :notworthy:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nothing really unique about this bracelet in looks, with one exception, the way it attaches to the case... With a very visible hex screw.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbqHFfygFYQ/


----------

